# Harris Harrington is a liar btw



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

he may have some valid points, but he claims to have THE ONLY WAY to cure dp which is bullshit. there are plenty of ppl here that simply lived healthy and moved on with there lives that have recovered completely. also he looks like a guy I just want to punch in his face lol. there are allot of people out there online that want to capitalize on anxious people, and i dont blame them, they're desperate and easy prey lol. however i like the linden method. and btw you don't have to buy the lindon method, its basically tells you that symptoms are nothing to worry about and you should go on with your life as if anxiety doesn't exist. thats it.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

im a 100% on your side, that guy is an idiot


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

He does have a punchable face


----------



## dp_kid (Nov 26, 2008)

Haha!







We should make some punching bags with his face on them. or maybe some dummies! the "kick harringtons ass method"!


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

callmewill said:


> He wears the same damn shirt in every video! That should have been a dead give away


lol true. i mean he just looks like a punk as kid thats pulling everything out of his ass


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Am I correct in assuming all you guys have purchased Harris Harrington's program and thought it was no good. The linden method is more expensive unless you download it illegally which I am sure that wasn't linden's intention when he made the program!


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

He lost me at 'harris harrington'.

-gill gillio


----------



## dp_kid (Nov 26, 2008)

Dyna said:


> Am I correct in assuming all you guys have purchased Harris Harrington's program and thought it was no good. The linden method is more expensive unless you download it illegally which I am sure that wasn't linden's intention when he made the program!


no you're right. at least i haven't tried his program. but i get the impression, by just looking at the free videos on his site, that he is more in this for the money than he is in it for actually helping people. im not saying its a scam or anything, im sure he has lots of time and effort behind his program. But he just seems a little manipulative and its like he's trying to snare you in to get you to buy his program. you know like your everyday sales-man. And it's nothing wrong with being a sales-man. But in my opinion when you have a product like this you have to be a little less of a sales-man, and instead gain some credibility.

and i know it can be tricky to joke around on other peoples expenses. the trick is not to take them too seriously.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

I briefly skimmed his website. I like a lot of things he says on his site (the free articles). It seems he has some valid points though I don't necessarily agree with all of them. I would be interested in viewing his cd. Anyone want to mail it to me? I can return it to you via mail.


----------



## 39417 (Nov 18, 2011)

yes


----------



## riokid (Sep 8, 2012)

Is it normal to feel numb minded, dead mind, like a nothingness. Like a real dead mind!


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I remember a while back someone on here said Harris Harrington is like a name you'd use on a fake I.D LOL


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm glad people are starting to see the truth about this guy. Just buy Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder book and see someone who specializes in dissociation and treats it.


----------

